# Is your malt home alone during the day?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My malt is just over 2 years old and is so used to me being at home but now hubby is saying I should perhaps explore the job force. That means leaving my malt home alone during the day and she is surely not accustomed to that. I am not jumping at the idea that's for sure:blink:


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine is home for 4-5 hours at a time. He does really well, but he was also not given a lot of attention before we adopted him. I hope that whatever is best for you will work out.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Lizzie stays at home by herself during the day. She is in the utility room with her bed, water, toys and peepee pad, which, btw, I've noticed she hasn't been using lately. She has been waiting until I get home to go out!!

I teach school, so she is home by herself for a good while, but she seems to do quite well. She's very excited to see us, but she doesn't cry and whine when I leave in the mornings. She knows the routine. I call her to the utility room, she comes in, gets a toy, gets in her bed and watches me leave. She's such a good girl!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been a housewife (no children) for 4 years and so London (3) & Preston (almost 2) have never known me to leave them to go to work. I frequently leave them for up to 4 hours at a time to run errands, grocery shop, etc. and if they will be in their crates for longer than that, we arrange for my husband to stop by the house during lunch and let them out for an hour.

I've been trying to find a part-time job for several months to help us put money in our savings account faster but it's been difficult because my husband wants me home on weekends & in the evenings. lol It's out of the question for me to work fulltime (thank goodness! heehee) because we can't leave the dogs locked away all day...they are outdoor trained so they have to be let out...and what's the point in having a dog if you only spend 4 hours with it before bed???

If you can I would just look for a part-time job with hours that work for YOU.  Other options are of course doggy daycare or someone to check on your baby during the day depending on how long of a shift you would work.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LJSquishy said:


> If you can I would just look for a part-time job with hours that work for YOU.  Other options are of course doggy daycare or someone to check on your baby during the day depending on how long of a shift you would work.


I love this suggestion :thumbsup: all the best to you!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I do want to look for a part-time job eventually but right now I feel bad to leave her cause she is so clingy....follows me very step and even to the bathroom! I think the part-time hours will be better....for ME and for her !


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Home alone*

My fluffs stay at home in their crates when I leave for work. Husband is self employed and has odd hours during the day because he stops by the house quite often but not always. They know the drill each morning and seem to do just fine.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

I work at home as a transcriptionist for our local hospital; however, occasionally I have to work in the office. I come home for lunch to let them out or have my neighbor let them out. They do fine.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'm on SS Disability, so am at home most of the time. I try to take Ollie with me when I can, but if I have to leave him at home he is in his crate. Would like to leave him in the kitchen and den, but he can climb over the gate and get into the rest of the house. Need to find another gate to put above the first one!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora stays in her exercise pen while my husband and I work during the day. We work regular 9 to 5 jobs and we take her to daycare 3 days a week. The other 2 days she seems fine to sleep in her pen at home until we get back. This week I stayed home with her because of the snow and all she did was follow me to whatever room I was in and find a place to nap. So that gave me a good idea of what she does at home during a normal work day.


----------



## penzola (Mar 5, 2011)

Help. I might go back to work all day. She's a poop eater. I'm giving her S.E.P. (stop eating poop). She's better but she was eating her dirty wee pads if I don't change immediately. Do I leave her dry food and water? Do I leave her in the little compound with her crate and a tiny play area and her wee wee pad station. She's a neat freak so she won't use her pads more than once.


----------



## penzola (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, I forgot she's 11 months old and still thinks the back yard is a buffet.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am fortunate enough to be able to be home with my babies all day since I run my business and my dad's business from my home. I could never leave Sophia home alone for an extended period of time due to her hypoglycemia. I have to monitor her eating very closely and make sure that she is getting enough food throughout the day. I love being with them and they love having me there too


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am home all day with my girls, but I have left them alone up to 4 hours and they were fine. I think part time work would be a good option and there are more jobs available that can be done from home.:thumbsup:


----------



## cascosmom (Nov 3, 2009)

Until about a year ago (Casey was 3 and Cosmo was 2) I was working 40 hours a week and taking them both to doggy day care 2 or 3 days a week. There were problems with the day care (was suppose to only allow small dogs under 20 lbs but was actually taking large dogs in the same area) so they stopped going; this happened about the same time I reduced my hours at work. Due to the problems with the last day care I wasn't sure if I wanted them to go to another one. After a few weeks I realized they were just as happy being home as they were when they went to day care. I give them TONS of attention when I am with them and come home during lunch on the days I work a full day. Every household runs differently and if you need to work you will find what works best for yours. Good luck in whatever you decide to do!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well i work 8 to 430 and i leave my house at 7 get back at 5:15 , my kids leave the house like at 745 and get back like at 4 . so lets say from 745 to 4 dolce is alone at home. Dolce does fine and just like my kids he gets alot of love after i get home , then he sleeps w me , and im w him almost all day on weekends. i think it would be ideal to stay home all day with my fluff and my children but realistically most people do work and it would be very messed up if you couldnt have a maltese cause u work full time . dolce has been with me since he was 16 weeks and he has always done fine staying at home by himself . i leave him gated in my kitchen n he has his bed , his toys , his food and his wee pads , he plays , eats , sleeps and when i come home he couldnt be happier. i dont think there is anything wrong with working full time and having a dog. would i prefer to be home all day yes , is it do-able in my situation no. 

most dogs adapt to staying home by themselves in my opinion.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> well i work 8 to 430 and i leave my house at 7 get back at 5:15 , my kids leave the house like at 745 and get back like at 4 . so lets say from 745 to 4 dolce is alone at home. Dolce does fine and just like my kids he gets alot of love after i get home , then he sleeps w me , and im w him almost all day on weekends. i think it would be ideal to stay home all day with my fluff and my children but realistically most people do work and it would be very messed up if you couldnt have a maltese cause u work full time . dolce has been with me since he was 16 weeks and he has always done fine staying at home by himself . i leave him gated in my kitchen n he has his bed , his toys , his food and his wee pads , he plays , eats , sleeps and when i come home he couldnt be happier. i dont think there is anything wrong with working full time and having a dog. would i prefer to be home all day yes , is it do-able in my situation no.
> 
> most dogs adapt to staying home by themselves in my opinion.


I totally agree. How can you afford to have a dog if you can't work? That's what I always ask myself. It'd be nice to stay home with Micky all day, but then I couldn't afford to feed or groom him. So I work and he stays home all day. He probably just sleeps all day anyway, inbetween chasing the cat and chewing on bully sticks.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

beckinwolf said:


> I totally agree. How can you afford to have a dog if you can't work? That's what I always ask myself. It'd be nice to stay home with Micky all day, but then I couldn't afford to feed or groom him. So I work and he stays home all day. He probably just sleeps all day anyway, inbetween chasing the cat and chewing on bully sticks.


Those are my feelings exactly. When I was planning to get a dog, I was so worried about the fact that I worked full time...and I kept hearing/reading that you shouldnt get a dog if you work and if the dog would be alone for eight hours a day, then whats the point of getting one. Well if ONLY people who didnt work outside of the house got dogs, then there would be very few pet owners in this country and the shelters/rescues would be jam packed all the time. I think the most important thing is to choose a dog with a temperament/energy level that is compatible with your lifestyle and schedule, and to be fully aware of your individual dog's needs and make sure those are being met...whether that means enrolling them in doggie day care, hiring a mid-day dog walker, waking up super early to excercise them in the morning or coming home at lunch time, etc. 

As much as I WISH I could, I dont currently have the ability to stay home full-time or work from home. But I love my dog and make every possible effort to make sure he is happy and well taken care of, and I couldnt imagine not having him. He has adjusted very well to my schedule and does fine - he knows that he has my full attention when I'm home :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:goodpost::aktion033:


beckinwolf said:


> I totally agree. How can you afford to have a dog if you can't work? That's what I always ask myself. It'd be nice to stay home with Micky all day, but then I couldn't afford to feed or groom him. So I work and he stays home all day. He probably just sleeps all day anyway, inbetween chasing the cat and chewing on bully sticks.





Bailey&Me said:


> Those are my feelings exactly. When I was planning to get a dog, I was so worried about the fact that I worked full time...and I kept hearing/reading that you shouldnt get a dog if you work and if the dog would be alone for eight hours a day, then whats the point of getting one. Well if ONLY people who didnt work outside of the house got dogs, then there would be very few pet owners in this country and the shelters/rescues would be jam packed all the time. I think the most important thing is to choose a dog with a temperament/energy level that is compatible with your lifestyle and schedule, and to be fully aware of your individual dog's needs and make sure those are being met...whether that means enrolling them in doggie day care, hiring a mid-day dog walker, waking up super early to excercise them in the morning or coming home at lunch time, etc.
> 
> As much as I WISH I could, I dont currently have the ability to stay home full-time or work from home. But I love my dog and make every possible effort to make sure he is happy and well taken care of, and I couldnt imagine not having him. He has adjusted very well to my schedule and does fine - he knows that he has my full attention when I'm home :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I just don't think we should be made to feel guilty for working.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree .


beckinwolf said:


> I just don't think we should be made to feel guilty for working.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Working or NOT working isn't the real question---it is what PLACE we give our babies when we ARE home. Animals---although closer than some humans to us are still animals---they live in the moment. If we provide attention, bonding experiences, food, stimulation, love, and physical needs when we are available; they will flourish. 
I feel they need time alone too and how much would vary w/the individual animal. They need concentrated attention from us. What works for one doesn't need to work for another.


----------



## MyLuna (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought I would express my thoughts even though I am so new here and have only had Luna Bella for one week tomorrow. I was so torn because I DO work full-time. I can go home for lunch.....and 4 out of 5 days, my partner is able to pop in once or twice a day since he runs our little cafe only a few miles away. I was totally with her for the first 5 days and then I returned to work yesterday. It was so hard. She has a double Iris pen..her dry kibble (that she seems to ignore) water (that she barely drinks??) her comfy bed and blanket...and lots of toys that I am changing out every few days I think so she does not get bored. Luna Bella whines when I put her back in the pen and jumps up and down...but then settles down. Sometimes she tries to rip her pee pad even though I now have it in a plastic holder/tray......she does not seem to want to do her poop on it, however and chooses to do it on the floor....So far I think she is o.k. as during those first five days I gradually let her be by herself for longer periods of time in her play pen and she could hear me. I also had the t.v. on in the next room (a decorating and house hunting type of thing so no loud, violent type of noise)....so I am hoping that she does not think these past two days are any different than her first five with me. I truly wish I could be home with her like I was for my skin babies years ago.....but that is just not the case.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww she will get used to it .. dolce used to whine n look at me with these sad eyes , but he got used to it , and he doesnt eat much during the time im not there either , he eats his breakfast n even though i leave his food out he hardly eats til i get home .. he spends most of the time napping , and he does play with his toys at times .. she will be fine and when u get home she will treat u like god walked in . lol


MyLuna said:


> I thought I would express my thoughts even though I am so new here and have only had Luna Bella for one week tomorrow. I was so torn because I DO work full-time. I can go home for lunch.....and 4 out of 5 days, my partner is able to pop in once or twice a day since he runs our little cafe only a few miles away. I was totally with her for the first 5 days and then I returned to work yesterday. It was so hard. She has a double Iris pen..her dry kibble (that she seems to ignore) water (that she barely drinks??) her comfy bed and blanket...and lots of toys that I am changing out every few days I think so she does not get bored. Luna Bella whines when I put her back in the pen and jumps up and down...but then settles down. Sometimes she tries to rip her pee pad even though I now have it in a plastic holder/tray......she does not seem to want to do her poop on it, however and chooses to do it on the floor....So far I think she is o.k. as during those first five days I gradually let her be by herself for longer periods of time in her play pen and she could hear me. I also had the t.v. on in the next room (a decorating and house hunting type of thing so no loud, violent type of noise)....so I am hoping that she does not think these past two days are any different than her first five with me. I truly wish I could be home with her like I was for my skin babies years ago.....but that is just not the case.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think they probably sleep a lot while we're not there. That's what Bisou does even when I'm at home..lounges around all day, taking naps, lying in the sun.

To me, to think you shouldn't get a dog because you have a job/career is such a silly thing, it doesn't even count in my book.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs go to work with me - Roo would have to or else have a petsitter come in due to his medical condition. That said Roo stays in his crate all day with potty breaks and Soda, who is loose in the clinic, sleeps in his bed under the front desk all day. What would they do at home - same! Sleep all day.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani is home alone for most of the day too and I'm pretty sure he sleeps and plays when I'm gone. Sometimes as I walk in I catch him doing his waking up stretch and then he's off to find a toy for me to throw for him. LOL, I joke that that's all he really needs me for, but who knows, maybe it is LOL!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly is home, on average, from 9am until 6pm during the week. I am usually gone from around 8am until after 8pm at night but my husband is self employed so he works from home before/after the "workday." Lilly does great! She has run of our condo, pee pads, water, food, toys, etc. She pretty much sleeps all day. We know this because we can check on her with the IP camera we have setup. 

I agree with what others have said about working and having a dog. We dedicate all of our time to her when we are not at work. We spend our evenings with her and we are with her almost all weekend long. I make sure to take Lilly with us in her bag whenever we are out shopping, etc. on the weekends. She is our baby!


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> well i work 8 to 430 and i leave my house at 7 get back at 5:15 , my kids leave the house like at 745 and get back like at 4 . so lets say from 745 to 4 dolce is alone at home. Dolce does fine and just like my kids he gets alot of love after i get home , then he sleeps w me , and im w him almost all day on weekends. i think it would be ideal to stay home all day with my fluff and my children but realistically most people do work and it would be very messed up if you couldnt have a maltese cause u work full time . dolce has been with me since he was 16 weeks and he has always done fine staying at home by himself . i leave him gated in my kitchen n he has his bed , his toys , his food and his wee pads , he plays , eats , sleeps and when i come home he couldnt be happier. i dont think there is anything wrong with working full time and having a dog. would i prefer to be home all day yes , is it do-able in my situation no.
> 
> most dogs adapt to staying home by themselves in my opinion.



Ditto for Skittle. She is home daily and she is fine. Some days my mom comes over to visit with Skittles sister but either way she does great!


----------

